# Mi Ángel en el infierno (Originalmente Escrito Por Gianni Truvianni En Castellano)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Dedicado al miedo de mi ángel, Joannuszka Slisznuszka.


Mi ángel deprimido en mundo oscuro de celos
capturada por cadena de tu propio miedo
oprimida en sentimientos de piedad
detenida por muros de cobardía



Mi ángel torturada
por aquel cuyo temor
encierra en su prisión
como poseída
en amor de envidia
limitada por aquel
poseente en inseguridad



Mi ángel es paraíso de nuestra abundancia
majestuosidad de riqueza de cuerpos
para entregar alcanzando sabor de raíz y rosa
tiernos en néctares de delicia



Mi ángel, amor nos une en ilusión de fantasía
portándonos a lugar de nuestra adoración
donde serpiente se arrastra en paraíso
de rosa delicada en jardín perfumado por lujuria


Mi ángel es en visiones nocturnas
decoradas por la belleza de nuestros cuerpos
creando obras de sensualidad
donde nos encontramos en aventuras
de ternura


Mi Ángel es en vuelos frenéticos
de tormenta que escapáis tu infierno
para huir con valor a lugares de libertad


Mi Ángel, es condena de amargura
que ambos vivimos en esperanza
de realizar fantasía al placer de
nuestra voluntad


----------

